# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Artritis

## casteleyn

ik ben op zoek welk ingrediënt in citroen nu precies slecht is voor reuma/artritis en of citroenverbena ook deze stof bevat?

----------


## coffee

Al eens gegoogled???

Het enige wat ik weet is dat artrose patiënten zo weinig mogelijk varkensvlees moeten eten.
aangezien het varken anatomisch gezien het meest op de mens lijkt.
Door de zuren die in vlees zitten,kan de pijn verergerd worden.

Ps. ik eet sinds de diagnose, zeer weinig vlees en bij mij klopt het idd, bijna geen pijn.
ZIe het maar als , geen rode wijn, geen kaas of melkprodukten consumeren,als je behoorlijk verkouden bent. Deze voedingsmiddelen bevorderen de slijm toename.
Dus misschien in jouw geval, bij twijfel, geen citroen gebruiken.
succes.

----------

